# Need help with Bremont authenticity!



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

Found a Bremont supposedly on Facebook. The kid says he has no box or papers as it was a gift to him. He has it listed for $2500 but after I explained to him how the box and papers works he offered it to me for $500. Seems super sketchy. Are these replicated often? Pics below.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks very much like an ALTI-C Cream dial, w/7750 movement. Bears looking into. Just be careful.


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

I stay away from any seller who says they got it as a "gift" or it was passed down from a relative. 

Also if they guy went from $2500 to $500 i wouldn't waste your time.


----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

JohnnyKarate said:


> I stay away from any seller who says they got it as a "gift" or it was passed down from a relative.
> 
> Also if they guy went from $2500 to $500 i wouldn't waste your time.


Typically I feel the same, but the rotor is throwing me off. That's a lot of effort for a replica, isn't it?


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks legit but that may not be the actual watch though (possible he is just showing you other pics) 

There is absolutely NOWAY anyone would sell this for $500, proceed with caution but if you are a gambler, then yeah you may end up on the otherside with the deal of the year


----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

Well this is concerning.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Heck if a 100-200 buck Tissot is faked so often, then why not a several thousand Bremont, I am sure there are replicas out there. The whole thing is way too shady for me to go anywhere near, but to each his own


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Remember this....."A FOOL AND HIS MONEY ARE SOON PARTED"



D.Brown said:


> Found a Bremont supposedly on Facebook. The kid says he has no box or papers as it was a gift to him. He has it listed for $2500 but after I explained to him how the box and papers works he offered it to me for $500. Seems super sketchy. Are these replicated often? Pics below.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Not just fake – could also be stolen. The 2k reduction would scare me off for sure. I'd stay far away from this one.


----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

dinexus said:


> Not just fake - could also be stolen. The 2k reduction would scare me off for sure. I'd stay far away from this one.


I agree. Had he only knocked off $500 or so I just may have gotten taken there. But the huge price gouge was really concerning. I managed to find a photo of the movement and they did a damn good job if it's a fake.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

The offering went from 2.5k to 500. This equates to either desperation, hot merchandise and or fake item presented as a gen item! Run!


Every watch has a story...


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

it doesn't look good from the get-go (pictures), maybe the photo doesn't do justice to the watch but dial looks cheap,
engraving on the back looks bad, crown looks off (compare the grooves),

and a $2000 discount for not having box or paper ... either the kid doesn't care or knows it only cost him $250 to get


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

The rear case comparison pics give it all away if you look closely, it's deffo a snide.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## rloke (Nov 3, 2016)

Ragl said:


> The rear case comparison pics give it all away if you look closely, it's deffo a snide.


I believe the earlier version of the ALTI-C caseback does look different than the current model. Much smaller sapphire display and engraving vs screw placements...


----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

I agree about the caseback. After looking at several of the watches on the Bremont website, the engraving is much more uniform. In the photo I was sent, you can see that the BR has a space before the rest of the letters in BREMONT.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

D.Brown said:


> I agree about the caseback. After looking at several of the watches on the Bremont website, the engraving is much more uniform. In the photo I was sent, you can see that the BR has a space before the rest of the letters in BREMONT.


The typeface used on the caseback is enough of a giveaway. The engraved type should be in Bremont's sans serif identity - the same typeface that Bremont uses for its logo/corporate identity (see the back of the watch from the Bremont website).

The engraving on the watch you found uses a completely different typeface with serifs.

(Unless Bremont has changed their case backs _that_ much over time, but I'd say that's unlikely. Of course, it'd be a different story if it was Christopher Ward... ;-))


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

The whole circumstances seem fishy....


----------



## jpgreenwood (Feb 21, 2013)

There are no known fakes for any Bremont. I do a lot of research into replica watches. Probably stolen if it sounds too good to be true.


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

It looks legit to me but probably stolen as suggested. Did you buy it?


----------



## Ddog15 (Jan 13, 2018)

I agree that a lot of effort for a fake. Particularly for a not as well known watch brand.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

jpgreenwood said:


> There are no known fakes for any Bremont.


100% incorrect. Several models have fakes, including this one.

I'm astonished anyone that looked at the pic of the back of that watch was convinced. It's a completely different movement. The case back is crap, the pushers are the wrong dimensions, the crap strap is too small, I could go on and on.
It's not that much effort to make a fake rotor for a junk movement. They have the entire manufacturing capacity of china ready and willing to make anything you ask for.


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

I’ve seen this thread for awhile and have decided to chime in with the following points:

- The watch in the photo appears legit to me. The circumstances around the pricing are obviously suspect and for that reason alone I would recommend not going anywhere near it. 

- Regarding fakes, I am aware of one model that has some very convincing replicas floating around. They were rampantly sold a few months back. 

- Regarding the sans serf font on the caseback - In 2012 or so Bremont changed their logo and font for text on the dials. I just confirmed on two of my own pieces that the font on the back does not match that on the front. I have also seen matching font on caseback engraving on brand new pieces so I’m sure they were just consuming all of their stock of parts before making any new ones. In short, their fonts for dials / caseback have changed significantly over time. 

- The rear shot above from Timeless is an ALT1-C, but with a polished (not brushed) case. It was released much after the “standard” ALT1-C and includes the purposefully larger exhibition caseback that was originally introduced on the (I think) Boeing line. 

- The pushers do look a little short, so if you do get a chance to handle the watch I would definitely confirm they function properly. It could also be some kind of parallax error from how we are viewing the pics. 

- For the strap, Bremont straps are very thick and curved ended because of the short lugs and proximity of the spring bar holes to the case. That strap looks like a legit dark brown w/ white stitching that has been ragged out by getting wet or sweaty. I would want to see the pin buckle/deployant condition because there were some changes there too over time, but it looks fine to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

